# This heat and mpg



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

So anyone else getting really crappy millage in this heat?

Normally I get 24-27mpg on my daily commute to work - I'm lucky to go over 20 at the moment. This morning it was back to normally as it was cooler.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Just the opposite, Better than cooler weather,


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Can't say I have noticed, seems to drink fuel what ever the conditions!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

moro anis said:


> Just the opposite, Better than cooler weather,


+1


----------



## Morells (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm only doing short runs ATM and only have managed to get 140miles and its inbetween 1/4 and a half a tank, normally get 150-160 from half a tank think A/c on aswell and the grip because the roads are so hot and the tyres seem to grip better makes my right foot heavy :roll: which makes my fuel consumption lower so now thinking about it probably fine just the pleasures of owning a RS I gues.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I went up from J25-30 on the M1 on Monday and got 42 MPG, was over the moon with that.


----------



## naughts4187 (Apr 26, 2013)

I've not noticed a change, mine is just as brilliant as ever. 21mpg.  smiles per gallon.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Using the air con has an effect on mpg - and I've used mine a lot recently. I would suggest that with your hood down the drag factor is increased and maybe you've had it down a lot during the heatwave.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > Just the opposite, Better than cooler weather,
> ...


+2


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

+3.

My daily commute is 37 miles to the office and 38 miles back (different route). Due to the temperature I managed to get 1 extra round trip from my tank. 7 days, 531 miles.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Ive never turned the AC off, never.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Just the usual 26 mpg from my daily commute, always have the aircon on during all conditions, but set cooler recently so wouldn't be surprised if did return lower mpg.


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

42-45mpg going to work in the morning (Chic's greatest hits and no rush to get to work ie 65-70mph).

35-36mpg coming home in the evening (Slipknot greatest hits and air con colder than a witch's tit).

Slipknot have this amazing ability to make your car go faster


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Errr .... just how cold is a witch's tit ?


----------

